# Winnebago Voyage 32



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As the shortest RV in a range tends to get longer and longer with each annual update nowadays, it is good to see a reasonable midrange-quality RV in a not-too-long floorplan with plenty of internal space, sofa(s) and a sensibly positioned TV. There's even space in the bedroom to put a lightweight or collapsible lounger, for extra get-away-from-each-other-while-long-terming comfy seating 

http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winnebago/voyage/index.php
http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winnebago/voyage/floorplans.php
http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winnebago/voyage/tour.php

http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/previous-models/2008/pdfs/winnebago/08-Voyage-Brochure.pdf

http://www.lazydays.com/rvs/Motorhomes/Winnebago/Winnebago_Voyage_Gas_Motorhomes_006.html

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RVS*

RU thinking of getting rid of the Murvi for an RV Dave?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Trev, in 8 years 7 months' time 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Right*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Im with you.

In the meantime I would'nt mind a View. (winebago view)

Trev


----------

